# Info par produktiem >  Lokans vītais pāris

## Vikings

Interesē ļoti lokans vads ar trim vai ideāli - četriem vītajiem pāriem. Nav paredzēts internetam, bet locīts tiks sirsnīgi. Kādi varianti?

----------


## Delfins

ir tacu tikla vadi mikstie. neder?

----------


## Vikings

Jā, tas ir vien no iespējamajiem variantiem. Biju piemirsis par tādu, paldies.  ::

----------


## next

Vienam padomijaa taisiitam adatu printerim drukaajamaa galva bija piesleegta ar shleifu kas bija taisiits no MGTF vadiem.
Straadaaja ilgi un bez probleemaam.

----------


## defs

Sirsnīgi lokās laikam kādam woofer pie skaļŗuņa membrānas,citur es nevaru iedomaties.

----------


## Delfins

vēl ir nopērkami telefona vadi.. tie pavisam lokani.. tikai nezinu vai vītie (ja tu domā pāros vītie)

----------


## Jon

> ir tacu tikla vadi mikstie. neder?


 Tu domā daudzdrāšu OMY? Tiem parasti ir 2-5 dzīslas. Nosacīti savītas kopā ar ļoooooti garu soli. No vītajiem pāriem tur nav ne smakas.

----------


## Delfins

> ir tacu tikla vadi mikstie. neder?
> 
> 
>  Tu domā daudzdrāšu OMY? Tiem parasti ir 2-5 dzīslas. Nosacīti savītas kopā ar ļoooooti garu soli. No vītajiem pāriem tur nav ne smakas.


 ne, ir tadi riktigi mikstie tikla vadi... 2x5 pāri.

----------

